# I would like your Opinion



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I would like to get some opinions on how my 05 Goat looks. I have made just about all the cosmetic changes I'm going to make and will now start working on engine mods. So if anyone has any ideas for engine mods let me know. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2094213


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks fantastic. Where did you get those LS2 decals on your hood? The look awesome!


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I like it alot. The way you blacked everything out and then outlined GTO on the autocross inserts is very very nice. The wheels go right along with the theme. It is a very well balanced color scheme. :cool


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I had the LS2 decals made at a local sign company in town. I think they were about $28. They made a nice accent for the painted hood scoops. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks GTODealer. I didn't want to go over board with outside appearance. I thought sticking with a yellow and Black theme would make it simple but look mean.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> I would like to get some opinions on how my 05 Goat looks. I have made just about all the cosmetic changes I'm going to make and will now start working on engine mods. So if anyone has any ideas for engine mods let me know. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2094213


Looks great brother!! Where are you in FL?


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

LOVE the FRC's. Wrong color though.... they don't call it QUICK silver for nothin' :rofl:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter I live in Westpalm. It would be nice to have a get together of Florida GTO's. If there are other Florida Goat owners out there let's see if we can't have a meet some time. arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I dig it!!! Black and yellow always goes together!!! I especially like the black center and polished lip on the wheels! arty:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Awesome!

The tag makes a statement!


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Bautiful Goat, of course I always love yellow ones! I am still thinking about making those LS2 hood decals, seems like people might be interested.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Very Nice : Best YellowJacket I've seen online. Any interior and/or engine Mods ?

Maybe a new thread for a Florida GTO get together after the shiftlight Oville meeting ...

The idea of a Rolex 24 @ Daytona for GTO's has crossed my mind . That's end Jan/beginning Feb and maybe some 06's could also attend...

Anyway , the Rearend with custom plate is very sharp - did you roll the fenders ?

:cool


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The Orlando gig should be a blast!! There's gonna be a bunch of us there, too bad it's not on the coast, we could have a beach bash!


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

It looks real good man. What are the next upcoming mods.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

looks good very nice. :cheers


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nice!
Looks like you have put some time and money into her and it definitely shows!
I love your plates, very original. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ALTEREGO said:


> It looks real good man. What are the next upcoming mods.


I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Guys!

Camshaft if enough guys are interested in the LS2 hood decals I can see what kind of price I could get on them. 

This is the wheel and tire combination I used and I did not have to roll the fender or make any modifications to put them on.
ROH Drift R 18x8 w/ a 245/40/18 tire - 49lbs
ROH Drift R 18x9 w/ a 275/35/18 tire - 51lbs

Interior mods include only a B&M short throw shifter which made a huge difference, some carbon fiber inserts and black and yellow Neoprene seat covers with the GTO logo on the headrest. I just posted the interior pictures and close ups of the wheels. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2094213 

fltfirefighter what is the Orlando gig I would Love to go if I able to? 

Upcoming mods are headers and exhaust from Stainless Works. I would like to do more engine mods but have not gotten any suggestions on what can be done to the LS2 for more HP yet.


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

Get rid of whatever is hanging from your rearview mirror and you've got a winner :lol:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Rotten Rat it's been gone. That was the wife's idea. Those are old pictures. That's what happens when the wife gets involved. She no longer can give ideas. :willy:


----------



## BlackenBlue (Aug 24, 2005)

The answer to your question about engine mods is of course a question: How much can you spend? It does not look like you held back on the cosmetics (very nice BTW), so don't go cheap on the engine.
FIRST, do NOT try to save $ by getting your work done by someone who does not specialize in LS1/LS2/LS6 performance motors. There are about a dozen excellent businesses devoted to what you need, many very close to you. I can personally only recommend MTI here in Houston, but I know others are good too.
SECOND: Decide if you want to void your warranty. For REAL power you will need to. Simple bolt-ons will likely net you no more than 35-50rwhp.
THIRD: Best choices (after bolt-ons like headers, exhaust, Cold air induction etc) are ported heads/higher lift cam (good for about 400-430rwhp) or a supercharger (Magnuson has great low-end tq, more heat-soak, and rwhp around 450 or less, while Procharger makes more boost, more whine, and rwhp >450 usually). The installed prices on these are pretty close, about $7-10k. You want a professional to do this for you. The key to power and protection from disaster is ALL in the tune.
I have owned and modified (thru MTI) two LT1 F-bods, a '99 Camaro SS, an '01 Z06, and one of my GTOs. Two were Heads and Cam cars, one was Supercharged stroker, and the Goat is a 455ci stroker with virtually every mod available. Hope that helps. Good luck and nice car!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Blackenblue. I am not worried about the cost so with these motors are you better off doing head and cam work or a blower? You also mentioned you know of people who specialize in this kind of work that are close to me, do you have any names or numbers I could contact? Thanks again for the info. I definetly want the motor to run as good as the car looks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BlackenBlue said:


> The answer to your question about engine mods is of course a question: How much can you spend? It does not look like you held back on the cosmetics (very nice BTW), so don't go cheap on the engine.
> FIRST, do NOT try to save $ by getting your work done by someone who does not specialize in LS1/LS2/LS6 performance motors. There are about a dozen excellent businesses devoted to what you need, many very close to you. I can personally only recommend MTI here in Houston, but I know others are good too.
> SECOND: Decide if you want to void your warranty. For REAL power you will need to. Simple bolt-ons will likely net you no more than 35-50rwhp.
> THIRD: Best choices (after bolt-ons like headers, exhaust, Cold air induction etc) are ported heads/higher lift cam (good for about 400-430rwhp) or a supercharger (Magnuson has great low-end tq, more heat-soak, and rwhp around 450 or less, while Procharger makes more boost, more whine, and rwhp >450 usually). The installed prices on these are pretty close, about $7-10k. You want a professional to do this for you. The key to power and protection from disaster is ALL in the tune.
> I have owned and modified (thru MTI) two LT1 F-bods, a '99 Camaro SS, an '01 Z06, and one of my GTOs. Two were Heads and Cam cars, one was Supercharged stroker, and the Goat is a 455ci stroker with virtually every mod available. Hope that helps. Good luck and nice car!


Do you have any times on that MTI goat?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Thanks Blackenblue. I am not worried about the cost so with these motors are you better off doing head and cam work or a blower? You also mentioned you know of people who specialize in this kind of work that are close to me, do you have any names or numbers I could contact? Thanks again for the info. I definetly want the motor to run as good as the car looks.


There's a couple ways you can go bud, the MTI is definitely a sound choice. Another would be one of Lingenfelters motor's, check out their website for some ideas, they've got everything from 403's up to 427's including a twin turbo set up. After talking to Steve, GTODEALER, I've decided to order an LS7 from him and drop it in. This leaves me the option of swapping the LS2 back in when I go to sell the car. Believe me, you'll never make back even a portion of what you've invested in mods, unless you find an enthusiast who's willing to pay for a completed car. Stock hold it's value from my experience. My 2cents


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

GTODealer what is the cost of an LS7? :willy:


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey 05 Goat,I am in Riviera Beach I will be looking for you in the area. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> GTODealer what is the cost of an LS7? :willy:


$12,500 for the motor with $200.00 in shipping..... swapping labor is around $5k, and additional parts are around $3500-$5000.... depending on what you want.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Do you have any times on that MTI goat?


bump^^^^^^ :confused


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks GTODealer.

Redrocketgto shoot me an email and maybe we can meet up sometime. :seeya:


----------

